# Does the deck oven makes my eclair different?



## akak9210 (May 9, 2020)

Hi chefs.
I am recently experimenting eclairs at home with my cheap home convection oven.
Im trying to achieve no crack, even shaped eclair.
I have to say that my piping was quite even when I pipe my eclair but it really does get crack on the bottom.
I tried to spray water on top and it does work on top surface without crack but still getting bottom cracked.
I have tried pre heating oven at 250C and put eclairs in and turn the oven off for 15 mins and finish cooking
at 180C which for me, worked the best result so far but still getting side of the eclair cracking.

Im wondering if the deck oven makes the eclair better as they don't make eclairs dry out so quickly compare to convection oven.
If so, Im going to request at one of the bakery around my house to use their deck oven for an hour or so 

Thank you pastry pros!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Eclairs and convection oven to go well together. The fan is the culprit. Eclairs need an oven free from moving air. Yes a deck oven would be preferable.


----------

